# FreeBSD 10 in VirtualBox full screen display mode



## philippe972 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,
I run FreeBSD as a guest in VirtualBox or even in VMware and I can't obtain the full screen display mode.
Is it a problem with the FreeBSD config or another thing?
Thanks for help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2015)

The VirtualBox guest additions, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions, must be installed in the guest.


----------



## philippe972 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes i I have installed virtualbox-ose-additions but i I don't obtain freebsd FreeBSD in full screen mode.
Perhaps there is another thing to do ?


----------



## max21 (Jan 23, 2015)

philippe972 said:


> Yes i I have installed virtualbox-ose-additions but i I don't obtain freebsd FreeBSD in full screen mode.
> Perhaps there is another thing to do ?



When I installed Virtualbox it was under 10.0.  I upgraded to 10.1 and full screen does work.  Weeks ago I did a full install of 10.1 but packet-filter did not work anymore, but when I upgraded to 10.1 from 10.0 it did work.  Are you running off the disk install of 10.1 … Also I wonder if APIC has anything to do with it.  I have it enabled (checked) under the Virtualbox Manager.  I also gave the display 128mb of memory, the default is 16mb.


----------



## philippe972 (Jan 24, 2015)

I follow_ed_ this guide http://blog.davekoelmeyer.co.nz/2010/03/31/freebsd-8-0-x86-and-kde4-full-screen-in-virtualbox-3-1-4/ and I obtain_ed_ full screen mode.
Thanks all.


----------



## max21 (Jan 24, 2015)

I did this back in the 8.2 days and I been including it ever-since.  I was just trying to get 1024x768 to work for vesa mode.  Maybe it also helped out Virtualbox and I did not realize it.  Good to know you can move on.


```
Section "Screen"
        DefaultDepth 24
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport    0 0
		Depth       24
                Modes       "1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2015)

I do not have a Screen section in my VM's xorg.conf, but full-screen mode still worked.


----------



## philippe972 (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally iI tweak my xorg.conf and iI have full screen mode now.

tThanks guys.


----------

